# Slooooooow down



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Everyone must be aware of this problem by now with FA...but, this is just plain silly, look here and you'll see what I mean -

"This page was generated in 143.67691 seconds. Queries used: 19. Server load: 2.61%"

Do I win something?  :lol:


----------



## Myr (Jan 24, 2006)

Also, I can't access the site at all now. It's a constant MySql error. The site doesn't even try to load any more. Earlier it was slow, but  now it's just broken.

Maybe the new server is being installed.


----------



## yak (Jan 24, 2006)

strange ... i spent an entire day(GMT+2.0) here on FA, and must have looked throuh a couple of thousand pages. never noticed any slowdowns ...

edit:
that was quick. 
yes, the 'dreaded mysql error of doom' again .... lets hope the database recovers soon - i still have 20 to 30 comments to make ....


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Also, I can't access the site at all now. It's a constant MySql error. The site doesn't even try to load any more. Earlier it was slow, but  now it's just broken.
> 
> Maybe the new server is being installed.



Yep, its completely down now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 24, 2006)

Please read: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=622


----------



## Myr (Jan 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Please read: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=622


Yep, I was wondering when they would get to that. This is good news.


----------



## Luukra (Jan 24, 2006)

WRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY?
why now? WWHHHYYY? *smashes FA server*


----------



## Litre (Jan 24, 2006)

Luukra said:
			
		

> WRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY?
> why now? WWHHHYYY? *smashes FA server*



smut withdrawal. sad sad.


----------



## Shira (Jan 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Please read: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=622





> Posted: Wed Jan 18, 2006 8:05 am



That's nearly a week old. Isn't that a bit far back to be considered current news? Why would installing a new server take more than even a day, much less a week?


----------



## wut (Jan 24, 2006)

Luukra said:
			
		

> WRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY?
> why now? WWHHHYYY? *smashes FA server*



01 W
01 R
20 Y

GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Litre (Jan 24, 2006)

Shira said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



big cough HERE.


----------



## Luukra (Jan 24, 2006)

http://bildschirmarbeiter.com/output_6533.html

remembers me of that...


----------



## Myr (Jan 24, 2006)

Shira said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is because of 





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> We are getting ready to go back to the primary *in a few days*.


and also more than likely due to http://www.procrastination.com/_manifesto.html 8)


----------



## Shira (Jan 24, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> This is because of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, okay, I'll give you that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 24, 2006)

Shira said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but here's the thing, UNLESS THE ADMINS POST UP A NEW POST SAYING THAT THE PROBLEM WAS SOLVED YOU WILL STILL HAVE TO ASSUME THE SAME THING IS GOING ON...RIGHT?

Caps rage?


----------



## wut (Jan 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Shira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cruise control engaged.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Shira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be inclined to go with that, Arshes.

No new news here on that, I'm afraid, aside from Gushi was meant to be sourcing an extra gig of RAM for the backup server, just in case there was a further delay with the primary.
Are you on IRC, just now?

Alas I'm also stuck with all the backlogged RL work I should've been doing last long-weekend instead of spending 18 hours a day on here 
Don't really have the time, tonight, and not much I can do to "kick", anyhow 

Sorry; couldn't be more positive...


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

(Heh. Type a post and it's back. How long was that outage, then?)


----------



## yak (Jan 24, 2006)

about two hours i think....
started 23:33 GMT+2.0 
ended 1:31 GMT+2.0


----------



## Grave (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep, still down for me too...whats going on admins?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> about two hours i think....
> started 23:33 GMT+2.0
> ended 1:31 GMT+2.0


Eh... thank you, Yak.

And again.

I'm still waiting for thoughts on why the go slow started pretty much as soon as we went back live again, though. (Barely 200 users when I noticed...).
That's *not* typical of the previous lengthy slow-downs/outages, since when the system came back previously, it was "quicker" for some considerable time (and well above 500-600 users, too).

:?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Yep, still down for me too...whats going on admins?


Question for the techs, I think.

_(*sighs reluctantly and goes onto IRC despite being hours behind in my work*)_


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

(back again)


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

Have been talking with Dragoneer and they've just added robots.txt to ban all bots.
Should hopefully help a bit...



[ed.] well, I'm glad I didn't promise much off the back of that... :?

Please await updates here, or at irc://irc.furnet.org/furaffinity .

Apologies once again. Any tech ninjas with a spare gig of RAM are quite welcome to infiltrate the FA co-hosting location, I suspect...


----------



## Kitteh (Jan 24, 2006)

the system
is down.
the system
is down.
boopbeepboodldloop
boopbeepboodldloop~

hem. i eagerly await the day we're rid of this issue.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 24, 2006)

Kitteh said:
			
		

> hem. i eagerly await the day we're rid of this issue.


Yes.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 24, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Kitteh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're waiting to hear from Gushi on the matter now.


----------



## yak (Jan 25, 2006)

hope the 'banning of the robots' (would make a nice picture title...) is a temporary thing, because google search is what got me here in the first place... and will get a lot more people...


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 25, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> hope the 'banning of the robots' (would make a nice picture title...) is a temporary thing, because google search is what got me here in the first place... and will get a lot more people...


Good to know! Thank you for mentioning that, yak. 

Yeah, I was fighting for the Google bot, if none(!?) of the others, when discussing this several days back.
Hopefully it will be a temporary measure with regards to that, but haven't heard for certain.


----------

